

Stop procrastinating: Introducing the noprocrast gem - transmit101
http://rfw.posterous.com/33144299

======
apl
Neat idea. But it's called "proc _R_ astination." Please, please change the
name. Otherwise, eyes will bleed.

~~~
transmit101
good point. changed :)

------
CulturalNgineer
Could be good idea!

I'll try to get around to looking into it tomorrow...

------
spcmnspff
It should remove the noprocrast off feature. Make it easy to turn it on, but
annoying to turn it off.

~~~
transmit101
Personally I find the main danger is procrastinating without realising it. In
other words, if I can't get to the site I was heading to, then that's enough
of a nudge to regain my focus.

------
praptak
Firefox Leechbock add-on does that at the browser level.

